# Ohioans Can Fish For Free May 3-4



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

Ohioans are encouraged to take advantage of "Free Fishing Days" on Saturday, May 3 and Sunday, May 4. For these two days only, anglers may fish any of the state's public waters without a license. 4/29/08

More...


----------

